# Scioto River Hybrids 2013



## Somewhere on the Scioto

There, now we have a good place to talk scioto hybrids. I think it's alright to post the thread in the ohio river forum because many people fish both.


----------



## Fishnuts

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> There, now we have a good place to talk scioto hybrids. I think it's alright to post the thread in the ohio river forum because many people fish both.


So:..if a certain feller wanted to fish said dam, where would this feller have to park and just how fur a piece is it from the road?


----------



## terryit3

Is the riffled area of the photo the Greggs Dam?

Edit


----------



## rustyfish

Hey hold up, you don't need to go posting maps of my home turf.  

Its had to get there now. They block off the road and pullover on the RR tracks and will write you ticket for parking there. 
Hybrids and whites collect at the old mill dam during the spring run but now is not the time to find many of them. Its not a much of a "dam" just a row of rocks. We have always referred to it as the mill dam. I have heard it referred to as Gregg's dam a few times.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

U can park along side river road. There's a little pull off there along the road right after the RR crossing. It isn't but a few minute walk at best. Last time I was down there someone had a dozer along the river and had knocked a bunch of trees down along the river. Basically they made it a pain in the arse to get down there now. Where it used to be fairly easy. The fishing there is at its best when the waters way down. Unfortunately every time I've been there this year its been too high for there to be many riffles. So the white bass and hybrids haven't been in there much. But when the water gets down enough watch out you'll catch anywhere from 20 to 70 white/hybrid bass in an hour or two. Not to mention I've caught skipjack, shad, largemouth, small mouth and one channel cat. It can be pretty fun at times!


----------



## terryit3

Are there any decent spots upstream or downstream where a friend and I could launch kayaks?


----------



## rustyfish

yes and no. A few places to launch just not many places you would want to leave your car (legally or safely). You could float from 220 bridge to Piketon, there is an old boat ramp in Piketon just down the street from the 23 bridge. 
I guess you could try paddling up stream from Piketon but it is a fair distance and there is some fast water in that stretch so I wouldn't recommend it. I have made that float a few times and its not an area to take lightly and im not talking about just the riffle.

People trespass through the fields around there a lot and I know some people who have been busted.


----------



## rustyfish

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> U can park along side river road. There's a little pull off there along the road right after the RR crossing. It isn't but a few minute walk at best. Last time I was down there someone had a dozer along the river and had knocked a bunch of trees down along the river. Basically they made it a pain in the arse to get down there now. Where it used to be fairly easy. The fishing there is at its best when the waters way down. Unfortunately every time I've been there this year its been too high for there to be many riffles. So the white bass and hybrids haven't been in there much. But when the water gets down enough watch out you'll catch anywhere from 20 to 70 white/hybrid bass in an hour or two. Not to mention I've caught skipjack, shad, largemouth, small mouth and one channel cat. It can be pretty fun at times!


Just so you know they have fined some people for parking right there where the new barricade is in the last year.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

There is nothing posted saying you can't park there. And the pull off is within the right of way of river road. So it isn't against the law to park there unless they post a sign that says otherwise. Besides I work for that railroad. I can park right by the crossing within the railroad right of way if it comes down to it. And by no means am I trying to discredit you. Wouldn't shock me at all if they ticketed someone. Just stating that I don't think they can legally do it.


----------



## rustyfish

I was not there so I don't know exactly where they were parked or what exactly the ticket said so its hard to tell. I have no reason to doubt either person people but you never know the truth about other people stories. 

Hopefully this isn't happening but I just want to warn people of what I have been told.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Got to spend about 3 hours at Gregg's dam tonight. Landed these 4 hybrids. There a little on the small side, but still a lot of fun. I switched to braided line and really liked the extra sensitivity and it handled all the fish with no problem. In the past, mono line has given problems with hybrids. I think they were sawing me off sometimes. They liked the swim baits tonight on the Scioto.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was that all you caught?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I had two more hooked, but didn't land them. Can't count those. I didn't catch anything but the 4 fish pictured. It seems to be like greenup, with the fish moving in and moving out. You'll have action, then nothing for a while, then they're back.


----------



## rustyfish

Your killing me man. Fishing my spot in my kayak.  (that is the fb160 right). Nice fish, did you launch or take out there or somewhere else. I have not caught any big ones there but here is a pic of one from about a mile upstream.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=58726&d=1337437192

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

That's a nice fatty hybrid rustyfish. The largest i've taken outta there was 8-9 lbs. However, I doubt there's a weight limit on the hybrids that can swim up the scioto. It's my feeling that the 10-15's are there too. Yes, that's a FB Trophy Hunter. Looks like the cockpit version of your sit-on-top. I launch out from upstream a bit. I spent march, april, and may at greenup, when I had a chance. I cant help but think about what the hybrid fishing was like at Gregg's during the peak time.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

The hybrids and white bass are better at Gregg's in the fall. When the water gets down far enough you can go down with sabiki and piscator rigs and catch 30-60 pretty easily


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Haven't been able to get any near the Scioto lately, but saw a chance to hit a trib. The water coming over the spillway into the creek was fairly clear. There were big ass schools of shad and other baitfish. You could actually see the white bass bodies boiling around in the white stuff. Nailed 14 in a little over an hour. I may go back early in morning, but I doubt they spillway will still be pouring by then. Maybe


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Could,t get my pics to post fro some reason. Oh well, it was just some white bass anyhow.


----------



## rustyfish

You mind me asking what trib you were fishing.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

The LW Spillway.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

What is the LW spillway?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Went back there early for a few hours and did ok, but it wasn't even close to what was going on last night. The two pics show the difference between the water conditions. When the water was clear, it was automatic type fishing.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Lake White


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Awe....smh shouldve knew that lol. Might have to stop up there check it out soon.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Your timing has to be spot on at that place. There has to be a lot of rain and even then you have the clarity issues. Usually, it's nothing more than a puddle June through September. I guess when the rain shuts down one opportunity, it opens up another one.


----------



## rustyfish

I assumed that was it. I do most of fishing in that creek. That's where that hybrid in the pic came from.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Rusty, I floated that creek last week. It was up, but nothing compared to what it is now. Tried to catch bass, but had to switch to catfish. It may be awhile before waters get to normal levels and clear up. I ready for that to happen. Tired of trying to work around all this water and mud.


----------



## rustyfish

Future Beach sit in?

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I thought that may have been you I ran into. Did you do any good at the mouth that night? I'm assuming catfish are spawning for the 2nd time right now.


----------



## rustyfish

Sent you a PM

Yep I did pretty good here is my report
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1659553

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## claytonhaske

in early may I was catching some real nice hybrids in Columbus!!!!!!
biggest went around 21" and I`d say 4lbs. they were loving the swim-bait!!!!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Clayton, that's usually the average size I get out of the Scioto down here in Pike, but like I've said before, there's not a weight limit on the hybrids that can swim up our river from the Ohio. If you find the right conditions, I really believe it can be almost as good as the Ohio.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Clayton, that's usually the average size I get out of the Scioto down here in Pike, but like I've said before, there's not a weight limit on the hybrids that can swim up our river from the Ohio. If you find the right conditions, I really believe it can be almost as good as the Ohio.


Your average sized Hybrid Stripers are Fish Ohio sized? Pretty impressive.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Daveo, I was thinking the hybrids I've been pulling out up here were a little sub-par. Of course, I only have Greenup to compare it to. I know the shad swim-baits, flukes, and live bait work up here at Gregg's, but I am yet to try the tight-lining approaches some of you guys use down there. Or the launcher for that matter. I will try those once I can get back in there. I've never see you tight-line for em, but I feel like if I have 1 pole tight-lined and casting with the other, it maximizes my chances.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, I'm too lazy to tightline live bait I do use live bait under a launcher. I keep my old broken launchers to throw at the twin bridges because they bust close to the abutments and there's always a good chance of getting excited and hitting that big bridge I don't tightline the Scioto in Portsmouth at all. I spend most of my time there in the fall and they bite sometimes all the way to Christmas on lures. I don't use swimbaits either because the catfish like them too And if they are breaking just upriver from the bridge, You can go across the river and cast back to them. Check the Hybrid/Striper forum for some pics from the Scioto. Whitemw has some great ones. He's an early bird and starts fishing there in February and has some great ones. It's a little easier to tightline one rod and throw junk with another on the Scioto, but still be careful. You rarely see anyone do it at Greenup. We learned the hard wayThese pics are mid November 2011, just before my heart attack... too much fishin'?? Nah


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Caught 1 little wiper last night. That Scioto water is very cool for this time of year. Maybe a few days to clear is what she needs.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Since most of my posts on the Scioto are about Gregg's and there were a few inquiries about the place, I took a pic and a video if I can get em to work on here. It's never a bad thing to know another hybrid spot.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

After reading about look111 hookin into some, I figured I'd hit it for a few hours too. Landed a decent one on the first cast and never got a hit the rest of the time.


----------



## Whitemw

Scioto river this morning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Very nice fish. I believe yours look a little heftier than the biggest ones I've caught at Gregg's so far. Are you fishing the Scioto around Portsmouth?


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> View attachment 80579
> View attachment 80580
> 
> 
> 
> Scioto river this morning
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Way to go Malik!! Somewhere, off 104. Malik, clean out some space on your messages. I received yours but couldn't send the reply


----------



## Whitemw

Cleaned it out!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Hey Whitemn, if you ever want to try Gregg's, let me know man. Maybe this fall, that place will heat up again.


----------



## Whitemw

Sounds good man I usually muskie fish n the fall but if there hittin ill take a whack at it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske

Whitemw said:


> View attachment 80579
> View attachment 80580
> 
> 
> 
> Scioto river this morning
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


WOW!!!!!! what type of lure were you using??????? that thing is a beast!!!!!


----------



## Whitemw

Smack tackle gizz 3 was the ticket until I lost it!! Then the rest on flukes!! Ps Dave we need to make trip to smack I'm out lol!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rainer Wolf

Columbus has bigguns too...


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Whoa, ho, ho. Id say you do. I got a buddy that has been telling me that where the Scioto meets with the Olentangy is the cat's ass, when it comes fishing these days. I say that because thats my guess on where that is.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Yeah, if a I see a bunch of bait move in later in the year, I'll check back with you.


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Smack tackle gizz 3 was the ticket until I lost it!! Then the rest on flukes!! Ps Dave we need to make trip to smack I'm out lol!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Stop by the house. I have some here but it never hurts to take a ride


----------



## Whitemw

@rainerwolf that's a nice one here's my biggest scioto wiper








N here's my buddies caught on same day 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> @rainerwolf that's a nice one here's my biggest scioto wiper
> View attachment 80690
> 
> 
> N here's my buddies caught on same day
> 
> View attachment 80692
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nothin' quite like standing in the mud up to your butt at the twins! At least the fish help keep you balanced


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Went to what some of you call Gregg's damn yesterday morning. Water is still up just a little. And didn't catch a damn thing! That place has been like that the whole summer. Last year at this time it wasn't nothing to go catch 30-40 white or hybrid bass in an hour. Hopefully that place picks back up before the year is out.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I don't know, keep trying Buckfan, I caught a pretty nice 8-9 pounder this afternoon. Cant figure why I've been catching one and then done lately tho.


----------



## rustyfish

Somewhere, you change your mind yet?
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=80567&d=1375771755
Just a few miles up stream.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Oh I'll be moving through the creek this fall Rusty. I'm just stuck on these hybrids right now.


----------



## rustyfish

Im off the 16th-the 22nd so I might be interested in chasing some hybrids, I would love to fill that empty slot in Kayak Wars.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I don't know, keep trying Buckfan, I caught a pretty nice 8-9 pounder this afternoon. Cant figure why I've been catching one and then done lately tho.


Right place, right time!!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Rusty, not a problem at all. If the river conditions hold the 16th should be just as good a time as any. I haven't been catching high numbers since early June tho. It's my feeling that Sept - Nov is gonna be sweet.

On another note: I haven't seen any large schools of bait move in to Gregg's at all this year. One day I saw skip jack jumping in the rapids, but that was it. I know what happens when the bait does move in for a while, and I want to be there when it does.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I hope I'm able to be there too. When that place is on fire there's nothing like it!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

IDK, I haven't been to Greenup since last week, but it could be the same as the Scioto. It just seems like the water is taking a long time to clear up. Seems like when the water is clear is when the bait is most likely to roll up in.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> IDK, I haven't been to Greenup since last week, but it could be the same as the Scioto. It just seems like the water is taking a long time to clear up. Seems like when the water is clear is when the bait is most likely to roll up in.


Greenup was still very dirty yesterday but is clearing up slowly. No fish:S


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

One little hybrid today in 2 hours of fishing.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Well, when I went to Gregg's tonight I caught 3 little wipers, but that's not the reason I'm posting. I ran into a couple guys I see fishing there all the time. We go to talking and he said he caught a 20 lb. true stripper a few weeks ago there. I know, I was like 20 POUNDS! Then he pulled out his phone a showed me the pic. I looked at it hard and it was at Gregg's for sure and that was him with a stripper that was every bit of 20 probably more. I **** you not. Next time I run into him, Ill have him text me the pic so I can post it.


----------



## Whitemw

Man that's awesome! I'm ready for the infamous Scioto fall wipers!!!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I thought it was awesome too. I hope I get the chance to post it on here pretty soon. This fall should be a blast.


----------



## Daveo76

Fall on the Scioto is always dependable down here , unless the monsoons keep us away. After the Wipers finally quit toward the middle of December, if you are lucky enough to find some live shad, true Stripers WILL hit on cut bait tightlined.


----------



## Doboy

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I thought it was awesome too. I hope I get the chance to post it on here pretty soon. This fall should be a blast.



Maybe better yet,,, HAVE HIM (20#) POST IT?
Sounds like WE all could use some of HIS tips & info posted on OGF???


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

True that, I'll mention being a member of the boards, but you know a lot of people are real sheepish about sharing information. Me, I don't care and think its a win win situation, but everybody don't feel that way. Besides, I've watched him fish many times, and he's not doing anything different than what the rest of us are doing. Luck was on his side that day.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Went Saturday morning to what several of you call Gregg's damn. The water is down further than I've seen it all year. But the bait fish are still no where to be found. The water is still up a little in my opinion. In my experience there the best fishing is when the water is down just a little more than it is now. Hopefully the rain will hold off for a little while longer and things will get right soon.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

There was one day when skip jack were jumping and that's the only large school of bait I've seen all late spring/summer. I do know the water is warming up quite a bit from a few weeks ago. I'll probably be less frequent down there until the water cools.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Whelp, I ran into the guy that landed that 20#. I told him I told the board about his catch and he was ok with it. However when I asked him to text me the pic, he asked me not to post it on here. How I operate is "if a guy asks you to not post his pick, you DON'T post it. That's not saying I can't continue to post mine.


----------



## Doboy

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Whelp, I ran into the guy that landed that 20#. I told him I told the board about his catch and he was ok with it. However when I asked him to text me the pic, he asked me not to post it on here. How I operate is "if a guy asks you to not post his pick, you DON'T post it. That's not saying I can't continue to post mine.


I met a guy that wouldn't post his pics either,,, THE COPS WERE AFTER HIM!
Sometimes,,, you just never know!
At least you got the story,,, maybe true.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Caught numbers tonight, but the biggest was 4 pounds. Being a holiday, the local youngsters were having a bonfire across the river that provided plenty of entertainment. Lord, the times I've had along these ol muddy waters.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Were you at the dam in Piketon?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Gregg's as usual Buckfan.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Well I'll be headed up one day this week then!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Caught only 2 wipers. Just waiting around on the cool down.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

What'd ya catch em on?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Swimbait, it's almost like the 3" works better than the 4". I've pretty much caught em on everything their throwing at greenup. Well, everything but my creek chubs I'll bust out when the time is right.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Skuuuuuuuunky


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I take it you got skunked today?


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Goin tomorrow to greggs dam in Piketon. Hopefully with the water down they'll be piled in there!


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Skunked again!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I hate to hear that bucfan. I've been there many times and whiffed myself. I don't think these 3 days of 90 some degree temps are gonna help the situation. The coming rains will help too in my opinion. I know you like it low, but I seem to have better luck in higher conditions.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I really started fishing there last year. And it seemed like every time I went when it was low the more I caught. Every time it would rain and the water would rise the bite would slow. But this year I haven't been able to catch hardly any!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Well, speaking of the bite changing from year to year is an interesting topic. Heck, I remember last summer I caught 5-8 lb cats damn near every cast, using a live leech on a jig head. Tried it a few times this summer and it was just different. Caught a few, but not even close to the same deal. I wonder what % of what happened at Greenup this year will translate over to next year. Huh, I wonder who would know?


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Well, speaking of the bite changing from year to year is an interesting topic. Heck, I remember last summer I caught 5-8 lb cats damn near every cast, using a live leech on a jig head. Tried it a few times this summer and it was just different. Caught a few, but not even close to the same deal. I wonder what % of what happened at Greenup this year will translate over to next year. Huh, I wonder who would know?


 It will probably be completely different at Greenup next year. This year, most of the fishing has been on the upper deck because the water has been high enough for full capacity generation. That rarely happens.Usually this time of year, we fish from the elbow, long casting for Hybrids and Blues. That has only happened twice this year and one day was yesterday, but the water is back to 15 ft, so full generation. I fish the Scioto in Portsmouth from mid Oct till it gets too cold to fish around Christmas and it's no problem to catch 40 fish, most being White Bass, but some big Wipers will blast you. At the right time, you can get your share of Saugers too. .Diehard, keep an eye on the Striper/ Hybrid forum starting mid October. That's where I post my Scioto river adventures,,,,


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Will do Dave. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I caught 7 or 8 altogether, but the fish in the pic was the biggest by far. The other were all between 1 and 2 pounds. I did see some good signs though. Fish were busting the top of the water, the water temp is nice and cool, and the higher number of fish caught. It's my opinion that were a good rain away from having all the pieces in place up here. The water is still too low.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I might have to run up there in a day or two and try it out.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

They were all small, but still a good way to spend Wednesday evening after work. Maybe this coming rain on Thursday and Friday will do the trick.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I don't mind the small ones. They're good catfish bait. Especially this time of year where the flatheads are starting their fall feed for the winter. I'll keep a few catfishing if I catch any.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Do you use the whole fish or cut it up first?


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I use them live to start with. Then I'll cut there heads off and use them. This time of year catfish will go after anything big and live. And white bass are great for that. Shad is still my preferred catfish bait more often than not. But on the occasion that they won't hit a shad often times they'll hit a live bullhead, white bass, or bluegill.


----------



## Daveo76

We have used small White Bass but never Wipers. We like to give them a chance since they are stocked , unless they are going to die anyway.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

All smalls again tonight. Took pics until my phone went dead. Caught 11 altogether. All 11 were caught within 10 feet of the tree in the one pic. You know how people say these fish are open water predators. I believe that, but I also catch a lot in cover. I just think they go where the food is, wherever that may be.


----------



## Daveo76

Lookin good. All but one of them but one is a White Bass. Great job! Might be time to go to the big city (Portsmouth) down here, thanks for the report. Did you see any Wipers bustin?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I get whites and small hybrids mixed up all the time. Nope, the only thing top water was what I was catching. I don't know where to go in Portsmouth, but I was thinking about trying Greenup with some creek chubs, if I can keep em alive. It would be great if somebody could give me some tips on how to catch mooneyes at the dam. I have a good bait pole and could get the right sized throw net.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I get whites and small hybrids mixed up all the time. Nope, the only thing top water was what I was catching. I don't know where to go in Portsmouth, but I was thinking about trying Greenup with some creek chubs, if I can keep em alive. It would be great if somebody could give me some tips on how to catch mooneyes at the dam. I have a good bait pole and could get the right sized throw net.


Most people use a castnet but a couple of guys were getting them the other day with a a float, 2 small hooks spaced about 6" apart , small weight on the bottom, spaced about 18" from the float to the small sinker. Tossing it on the seam on the left side of the coffer dam, right at the bottom of the stairs. Waxworms


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Thanx for the mooneye tip and the directions Daveo. Ill try that out next time I'm down there. Sounds to me like if you catch a mooneye, you may as well have caught a wiper.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Alright, instead of fishing last night, I went out for beers and I ran into the guy that caught that 20# true at Greggs. We got to talking and after some pitchers he sent me the pic and told it was cool to post. So here she is.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

When you look at it, I think I see a broken line on the side of the fish. That would be one heck of a hybrid. Like I said, I didn't see the fish in person so the only thing to go on is the pic.


----------



## fallen513

Wow.


What an amazing catch!


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was curious if anyone has been to Greg's dam recently. Planning on going tomorrow but haven't had much luck there all year.


----------



## nitsud

What a beast! The scioto holds more secrets than expected.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Nothing but small hybrids and whites for me the past few weeks. The guy in that pic caught a couple 4-5 pounders this week. The action has been down lately on hybrids. Whites are hot tho.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I had to come back to the Scioto for some home cookin yesterday Daveo. I good time with whites and small hybrids. The best part is my daughter actually wanted to go too. The highlight was her cheering for me to fall in the river as I unwrapped a fish from the tree branch. Pics wont post for some reason. Instead of trying to figure it out, it's time to fish.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

No kiddin, I've figured out that when the fish are out I can go about half asleep, keeping just a little attention on the water. I get awakened by the sound of fish feeding around that tree limb. Grab the pole and bam. Here's a few pics from a day or so ago


----------



## Whitemw

Birthday fish great day ... For me ...


----------



## Daveo76

Uh oh, may be time to start!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Well, that's a very nice way to start a B-Day out! Hey, my B-Day is at the end of this month so maybe I can continue the B-Day hot streak. I've used all the tricks I have up my sleeve already so the only thing I know to do is fish my way out of this funk.


----------



## Whitemw

I got into them pretty we'll wish I had someone with me I caught a couple that may have went 8 lbs tons of 3-4 lbers had to take a few snaps so people would believe me lol would have took more but I was wading too risky !


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> I got into them pretty we'll wish I had someone with me I caught a couple that may have went 8 lbs tons of 3-4 lbers had to take a few snaps so people would believe me lol would have took more but I was wading too risky !


Our usual spot??


----------



## Whitemw

No Dave caught off 104... The bridges sucked for me yesterday and td


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Not a great morning, but better than the past couple weeks. Whites and small hybrids again.


----------



## bonehead

Hey somewhere, I tried the mouth of the scioto yesterday evening and got nothing but a gar.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Right now, I'm up here in Pike, but I hear tale of a hybrid "RUN" on the Scioto. I sure as hell hope so because that would be like heaven sent. I've struggled a good deal my 1st year trying this brand of fishing and it was worth every nibute. To be honest, the bass fishing and catfishing was still fun, but boring, if you know whwat I mean, This **** has pumped some kind of charge into fishing for me! Love it.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Still on the dink hybrids, it's been a while since I've caught one 5-6 pounds or better. Heck, I had better luck in July, compared to September/October. The toothy critter was a nice surprise tho. Well, I've been having trouble uploading my pics ever since I got this new I-phone 5c. Is anyone else having this same problem? Or better yet does anybody know a solution?


----------



## terryit3

You can try uploading the images to www.imgur.com for hosting. Then paste the link between a set of [ img ] tags.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

